# Novice OB classes



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

So Clyde & I were bumped from Intro to Novice to Novice OB classes this session. 

It's good. There are more dogs (which means more focus work) and we'll move along nicely, I presume.

My hangup is that he isn't as enthusiastic about working without treats. Now don't get me wrong; I can still use treats from time to time, but we aren't to be as dependent on them as we were in Intro. 

How can I keep his focus/interest without having to rely on treats? :redface:


----------



## debpass (Oct 13, 2009)

We had that issue with Rick. It was suggested to us we keep our cookies on a counter or such, where he knows where they are, and when the work is finished take him to the area and reward him. It was a process, but it worked. Not to say that he is perfect all the time but who is?


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Maybe you could try retaining interest by being more unpredictable ?


ie ... right in the midst of heeling, break it off, and RUN to your set-up for a very short play session with a favourite toy. Then, immediately tuck the toy into your waistband or pocket and return to heeling. 

.. again, right in the midst of an excercise (or perhaps between excercises) .... utilize easy / known behaviours or TRICKS such as spin, shake a paw, or speak .. then quickly return to the original excercise

etc


Dogs only need to focus for approx. 6 minutes in an actual novice trial, so keep << that timeframe in mind when determining how often you 'dispense' any treats or rewards during training class.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

MonicaBH said:


> So Clyde & I were bumped from Intro to Novice to Novice OB classes this session.
> 
> It's good. There are more dogs (which means more focus work) and we'll move along nicely, I presume.
> 
> ...


Where do you keep the treats while you're working?


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

In a treat pouch, generally behind my back or on my right side...


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

MonicaBH said:


> In a treat pouch, generally behind my back or on my right side...


Do you think he's realized treat pouch present = treats to be had vs. NO treat pouch = NO treats to be had? Would it be feasable to keep a few in your pocket and "surprise" him for good focus, so he's never really sure if there are treats present or not?


----------

